# Hobby n work



## Tom Griffin (Mar 31, 2012)

Gordon,

I like the idea for the height stand. It would be useful to use next to a machine when making multiple parts to avoid running back and forth to the surface plate. An indicator added to the jaw could make it into a GO/NO-GO gauge. :thinking:

Tom


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 31, 2012)

Gordon Clarke said:


> Thanks Tom but I beat you to it  I've made a small accessory that holds an indicator. Interested in seeing a picture of it?
> 
> Gordon
> 
> Don't know if I'm misunderstanding you re go/NoGo gauge. To me it's something that says "too small, OK or too big" and doesn't measure anything. Like a Go/NoGo thread gauge.



Yup, that would be real handy for making parts in quantity. Just set the nominal height with the digital caliper and set the pointers on the indicator for the max/min range of the tolerance.

Tom


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2012)

I think this is one of the coolest gadget/accessory/tool not yet on the market  I think you have a real money maker there.  Brilliant idea:high5::worship::tiphat:  I see a big hit there in the mail order Biz.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 31, 2012)

I've taken a regular nut and turned it round, then epoxied it into a drilled hole in instances like that. Not super strong, but should be good for that.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a link to some inserts made specifically for granite http://www.tru-stone.com/pages/tech_assistance.asp


----------



## nolo (Mar 31, 2012)

The height stand is a great idea.  But, I'm surprised nobody mentioned the garden table.  The fold up seat idea is another great one.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont know what Im doing wrong here, but I cant veiw those PDF  attachments.
These are probably pics, I wanna see, I wanna see!  
Bill, Tom how do I view these?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I dont know what Im doing wrong here, but I cant veiw those PDF  attachments.
> These are probably pics, I wanna see, I wanna see!
> Bill, Tom how do I view these?



Ah man you are missing some true tool porn best I've ever seen:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 31, 2012)

Paul,

I had trouble opening it as well. Try right clicking the link and open it in a new window.

Tom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 31, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I dont know what Im doing wrong here, but I cant veiw those PDF  attachments.
> These are probably pics, I wanna see, I wanna see!
> Bill, Tom how do I view these?



Do you have Adobe Reader installed?  http://get.adobe.com/reader/

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn it,,,,,,
I guess its my puter screwing up. Oh well, I guess I wont be seeing this.
I did try right click, to open,,,,nope not working either

Ron,,yes I do


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 5, 2012)

Gordon,

Thanks much for the drawings.  That will definitely come in handy.  One thing though, put your name in the .pdf, please.  I like to have a solid reference of where an idea originally came from.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 6, 2012)

Gordon Clarke said:


> Ron,
> 
> Hmmm, so if you screw up then you have somebody else to blame? :lmao:
> Seriously, name now included
> ...



Plausible deniability, Gordon.  Plausible deniability. :biggrin: :lmao:

Thanks again,

-Ron


----------

